# QiYi Hei-Manba 3x3: New Dayan-style Cube?



## CubezUBR (Sep 5, 2013)

this cube: http://zcube.cn/Cube_Brand/QiYi-Heimanba-3x3x3.html
it recently appeared on zcube.
so is it new? if so it looks like a dayan lingyun/lunhui knock off. its very cheap though and looks quite poor. your thoughts?


----------



## slinky773 (Sep 5, 2013)

Yeah, it doesn't look very good. The box looks cool though haha


----------



## NaeosPsy (Sep 5, 2013)

More like Guhong v2. 
Shouldnt be so bad.


----------



## sub20cuber (Sep 5, 2013)

probably like the fangcun for the zhanchi sort of knock off style except with blockier center pieces. Anyway who gets cubes from zcubes.cn


----------



## uniacto (Sep 5, 2013)

I'd buy for the box haha


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Sep 5, 2013)

Looks like a mix of the lunhui and guhong v2.

I think it looks too blocky and too much like the lunhui to be very good. I would get it if it had lunhui feel and weilong speed though.

and why is the cube named black mamba?


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Sep 5, 2013)

Wow, et has stationary torpedoes if I saw correctly...


----------



## Lchu613 (Sep 5, 2013)

Review anybody?

Wonder if it's only in stickerless


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 5, 2013)

looks like a v-cube


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 6, 2013)

Earlier I was looking on Alibaba and say the QiYi 2x2 and it was a KO WitTwo v1 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-...kerless-QiYI-2X2X2-Speed-Cube/1247523494.html


----------



## rj (Sep 6, 2013)

This looks really cool. I might get one...


----------



## Musicalboy2 (Sep 14, 2013)

I was sent one when I bought something from Zcube (even though I didn't order it), and it's actually not bad. It cuts line to line and reverse cuts about a third of a cubie out of the box. It does feel rather blocky, think ShengShou wind, but back a little.
I'm able to get about the same times on this cube as I do with my main...

Edit: some sides cut slightly more than line to line, some slightly less, which leads me to believe that if properly tensioned, could be a decent cube. Too bad it's stickerless.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Sep 14, 2013)

Just a guhong KO


----------



## rj (Sep 14, 2013)

Musicalboy2 said:


> I was sent one when I bought something from Zcube (even though I didn't order it), and it's actually not bad. It cuts line to line and reverse cuts about a third of a cubie out of the box. It does feel rather blocky, think ShengShou wind, but back a little.
> I'm able to get about the same times on this cube as I do with my main...
> 
> Edit: some sides cut slightly more than line to line, some slightly less, which leads me to believe that if properly tensioned, could be a decent cube. Too bad it's stickerless.



You could dye it like CBC did to his Zhanchi...


----------



## YddEd (Sep 15, 2013)

So basically it's a lunhui with guhong corners?


----------



## youngcuber1 (Sep 15, 2013)

Looks like there is a wittwo KO http://zcube.cn/Z-2x2x2-Stickerless-cube .html?search=qiyi 
and a V5 KO http://zcube.cn/speed-5x5x5.html?search=qiyi


----------



## kcl (Sep 15, 2013)

youngcuber1 said:


> Looks like there is a wittwo KO http://zcube.cn/Z-2x2x2-Stickerless-cube .html?search=qiyi
> and a V5 KO http://zcube.cn/speed-5x5x5.html?search=qiyi



Now why would anyone knock off V5 when we have shengshou..


----------



## YddEd (Sep 15, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Now why would anyone knock off V5 when we have shengshou..


Because the shengshou sucks?
thats just my opinion


----------



## slinky773 (Sep 15, 2013)

But I thought the V5 sucks more? Or maybe I'm just easily swayed by CBC's hate for VC haha


----------



## YddEd (Sep 15, 2013)

slinky773 said:


> But I thought the V5 sucks more? Or maybe I'm just easily swayed by CBC's hate for VC haha


My shengshou keeps getting these weird lockups where the pieces go on top of each other and it pops... (And it's at a tight tension)


----------



## Ninja Storm (Sep 15, 2013)

YddEd said:


> My shengshou keeps getting these weird lockups where the pieces go on top of each other and it pops... (And it's at a tight tension)



Well your SS is the exception and not the rule. Most SS5x5s I've had/used are absolutely amazing, especially with modding.


----------

